# You know you are pregnant with your Rainbow when..



## Radiance

You have a debate with yourself about ordering anything maternity or for the baby because if you buy it then you will jinx yourself.


Constantly run to bathroom to check for blood or leaking when you feel any type of discharge


When a little pain is big cause for panic


*You are very welcome to add!*


----------



## Kasey84

I've done all those things!


----------



## LaraSue

Yup.

I get myself so worked up before each appointment I'm on blood pressure meds!


----------



## ajd36

You know you're preggers with your Rainbow when you get upset that MS has stopped for a day and then smile when it returns


----------



## Radiance

ajd36 said:


> You know you're preggers with your Rainbow when you get upset that MS has stopped for a day and then smile when it returns

Yes! I had horrible sickness yesterday, today I'm nausea but not throwing up, I was nervous and had to remind myself that it's normal! 

*You know you are pregnant with your rainbow when you get cramps from gas and you know that is what's causing the cramps yet you are still really upset thinking something may be wrong.


----------



## Lindsay109

Yep, all of these are very familiar!

Here's another one...

You know your pregnant with your rainbow when you consider the possibility of waiting until the baby is born before telling people!


----------



## TTCabundle

You know your pregnant with your rainbow when you wish for every pregnancy symptom under the sun to show up, just for reassurance x


----------



## autumn_leaves

every post on this thread sure hits home for me! we are not alone!


----------



## solastyear

You know your pregnant with your rainbow when you consistently have to reassure yourself that pregnancy works out more often than it ends..:hugs:


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

I saw a DOUBLE rainbow the day I got my BFP!!


----------



## TTCabundle

LifeAfterDepo said:


> I saw a DOUBLE rainbow the day I got my BFP!!

Twins? ;) xx


----------



## Radiance

Lindsay109 said:


> Yep, all of these are very familiar!
> 
> Here's another one...
> 
> You know your pregnant with your rainbow when you consider the possibility of waiting until the baby is born before telling people!

I also thought that but I decided to share with everyone (well close friends and family). I thought there was only two things that could happen and either way they would find out. I really hope I don't regret it down the road but everyone is being supportive, more than I thought they would be :) We aren't telling our toddlers until much farther on though as my daughter (3y/o almost) was very excited and attached to Elijah.




TTCabundle said:


> You know your pregnant with your rainbow when you wish for every pregnancy symptom under the sun to show up, just for reassurance x

I have definitely been doing this! This morning I thought I looked a little smaller, I was getting really worried!



solastyear said:


> You know your pregnant with your rainbow when you consistently have to reassure yourself that pregnancy works out more often than it ends..:hugs:

Yes, I had to look up statistics about risk of miscarriage last night. :hugs: I'm in the 5% now. I guess there's two sides on how I feel about that, relieved but not as I was the "1%" that gives stillbirth, I know my risk is very low but of course I will be worried. I am also really happy I'm past the 75% big part!



TTCabundle said:
 

> LifeAfterDepo said:
> 
> 
> I saw a DOUBLE rainbow the day I got my BFP!!
> 
> Twins? ;) xxClick to expand...

I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## MrsGax

I feel the exact same way about everything in this thread. 

Some ways I know I am pregnant with my rainbow: 

-The wait between appointments seems like 2 years instead of 2-3 weeks.
-First trimester is dragging. 
I am assuming the rest of the pregnancy will drag as well since I worry about every little thing.


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

Maybe ;)


----------



## Radiance

I have found that I want to hide in my house and not be around others (than my family) until I'm really far along!!


----------



## Radiance

I have my appointment tomorrow.. please send me some prayers or positive thoughts!!


----------



## MrsGax

Radiance said:


> I have my appointment tomorrow.. please send me some prayers or positive thoughts!!

Sending you tons of prayers and positive thoughts!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Radiance

I'm quite worried..
Five days ago I took a blue clear estimator test and it said 3+ 
(it was first morning pee) and tonight I took one and it came back 2-3 weeks
(diluted urine- drank 4.5- 8ounce cups in those three hours and one bottle of water that hour (no urine since drinking the last bottle)...

I was freaking out and still worried but have read a lot of women having the same problems! Even doing both test at the same time and them being totally different. I know it's not that big of a difference and it's mostly because of the difference of time and diluted urine but I'm so worried now :cry: Nothing is going wrong (knock on wood) and the other test I've taken, the lines are much darker than they were. Elijah's two month angelversary is Wednesday (the 9th)- really hoping for really good news!!! Why must it be at 4pm :nope:


----------



## Tryinfor4th

What about.....you know your pregnant with your rainbow when you haven't even told your H because you want to save him from the disappointment if it all goes wrong and are afraid he'll want to call it a day if "it" happens again,
Or is that just me.


----------



## Radiance

Tryinfor4th said:


> What about.....you know your pregnant with your rainbow when you haven't even told your H because you want to save him from the disappointment if it all goes wrong and are afraid he'll want to call it a day if "it" happens again,
> Or is that just me.

I did this, I wanted to wait until I hit at least 12 weeks, husband found out quickly as I was exciting and the most smiley since Elijah past.


----------



## dairymomma

You know you are pregnant with a rainbow when you walk by the maternity section in the store and refuse to even look at the clothes...

And my own personal one-you know I'm safely pregnant with my rainbow (as in 6 months) when I cut my hair. (An actual cut and style, not just a trim.) That's my sign to the world that I'm sure it'll work out. I get a nice cut and let it grow until I'm 6 months pg the next time, then I get it chopped short again. The longest I've had to wait up until now is 2 years and 2 months. It'll probably be 3 years this time since I've got to wtt until I get rid of an infection and I'm already at 2 years and 1 month. It's looking like we won't get to ttc again until after Christmas at least. I have to add too that when I chop my hair, it's always been long enough to donate to Locks of Love so it's become my ritual of thanks for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## c.m.c

Radiance, I was once in january jellybeans. I'm so truly sorry to read about baby Elijah.

I wish you a perfect journey to your rainbow xxx


I know I've a rainbow pregnancy.....because 

I keep checking my underwear EVERY single time I go to the loo

When I get a sore stomach due to anything, could be constipation lol but I'm convinced its something really really awful!!


----------



## Butterball Ma

When dr's appts are both reassuring and absolutely terrifying at the same time...


----------

